# would it



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

So would a dairy(not sure what breed)/boer cross give about a gallon of milk a day? We have a dairy doe but a friend of ours neads someone to take these crosses of hers that she's bottle raising and raise them. they are white with cream colored heads.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 10, 2011)

It depends on the individual.  I have a 25% Boer/50% Nubian/25% Alpine that is giving a steady half gallon a day in her second lactation.  Not exactly impressive but I'm happy with her.  She requires FAR less maintenance than my bigger producers.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

anyone else? (a half a gallon isn't so bad


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 10, 2011)

I know they wont stay in milk as long as a pure dairy goat will.  say 3 to 6 months of milk instead of a full year like a good dairy goat will. Of course it will depend on how much boer is in them. and the udder quallity of that boer line. Boers aren't bred for milking so some of them can have small orifices in their teats that are just fine for babies to nurse, but a pain to milk. Just depends on the blood-lines. 

Some of my boer/dairy crosses are a joy to get emergency milk from and others I wont even bother trying to get milk from, but they still do fine nursing their kids.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't milk that many so time isn't too too much of an issue (as long as it dosn't take me 45 min on one goat) being part boer would she have 4 teats? i heard boers and one other breed (maybe kikos?) somtimes have 4 teats


----------



## freemotion (Aug 10, 2011)

Check the udder on the individual goat and if possible, on her mother, and know her sire's line.  Stick with two-teated does only.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 11, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Check the udder on the individual goat and if possible, on her mother, and know her sire's line.  Stick with two-teated does only.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a boer x kiko doe who peaked at 9# a day...but only milked for 4 mos. before drying off.
Most of mine produce around .5 g a day....like 20K said, for shorter lactations.
I love their milk...very creamy.
I've had very few FB boers worth milking....most all of the Boer x Nubians were worth the effort, though.
Not all boers have extra teats, and by crossing them w/ dairy you usually improve on the boer udder (but decrease the quality of a dairy udder) and improve the chances of them being 2 teated.  You'll just have to hike their legs and give 'em a peek to see what's there.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

They have a bunch of meat goats and the reason they're bottle feading is because the mom died. I don't think they know the sire either because they have a few bucks running with they're doe's. I would prefer 2 teats but why not 4? i guess we'll have to get her and see what happens. i havn't even seen them yet it's just that they compete in national rodeos and travel alot (they're 12 year old boy does bull riding and has made it to a national level!). (a friend of ours made world cowboy! out of about 1000 competitors from all over the world. its a small world after all). I think they have a nice color too. like i said i havn't seen them but i guess the doe is white with a creme colored head, and the little buck is white with a tan head. I suppose guess the mom was either dairy or part dairy so even if she wasn't the best producer if you bred her back to a dairy buck the kids would be fair producers? We don't need amazing roduction abilities, we show rabbits and have no time to show anything else so they are just here for producers of good milk and enjoyment for us (though if i had the time i would deffinetly show them!).


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I had a boer x kiko doe who peaked at 9# a day...but only milked for 4 mos. before drying off.
> Most of mine produce around .5 g a day....like 20K said, for shorter lactations.
> I love their milk...very creamy.
> I've had very few FB boers worth milking....most all of the Boer x Nubians were worth the effort, though.
> Not all boers have extra teats, and by crossing them w/ dairy you usually improve on the boer udder (but decrease the quality of a dairy udder) and improve the chances of them being 2 teated.  You'll just have to hike their legs and give 'em a peek to see what's there.


9 pounds a day i really good for a full meat goat! even if it was only 4 months


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still kicking myself for selling her.  She kidded twins at 11 mos of age, trips at 18 mos, and trips at 25 mos....and produced that much milk...but someone wanted goats and was waving money around so...Bye-bye, Sassy girl.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm still kicking myself for selling her.  She kidded twins at 11 mos of age, trips at 18 mos, and trips at 25 mos....and produced that much milk...but someone wanted goats and was waving money around so...Bye-bye, Sassy girl.


I just posted but it didn't show up, let me try again. i know i've sold a few animals that i regreted selling. i still cant get over 9 pounds on a full meat goat!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 11, 2011)

Keep in mind, they used a lot of Nubian, Togg and Saanen blood x to native goats to develop the Kikos...lotta dairy background.  She was a grandaughter of Loverboy.  Her half-sister, Ruby, probably has the nicest udder I've ever seen on a full boer.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, they used a lot of Nubian, Togg and Saanen blood x to native goats to develop the Kikos...lotta dairy background.  She was a grandaughter of Loverboy.  Her half-sister, Ruby, probably has the nicest udder I've ever seen on a full boer.


if i raised meat goats i think i would have kiko's


----------



## mydakota (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 3/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian doe who will give a gallon a day if I seperate her from her triplets for at least 6 hrs.  She isn't pretty, and her udder looks like everything you would want to avoid when picking  out a milking goat, (other than she is 2 teated) but by golly, she puts it in the bucket.  Great mom too. Beautiful kids.  I am actually pretty fond of my Elci doe.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 12, 2011)

we got the babies! they are cute as a bugs knee's. 2 teats! the only disappointment is it's the buckling who has the golden head and the white body and the doeling is almost all white (if u look real close u can see color on her head) but color isn't to much of an issue i suppose and beggars can't be choosers. (i'm selling the buckling-wether as soon as he's weened and keeping the doeling.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 12, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> I have a 3/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian doe who will give a gallon a day if I seperate her from her triplets for at least 6 hrs.  She isn't pretty, and her udder looks like everything you would want to avoid when picking  out a milking goat, (other than she is 2 teated) but by golly, she puts it in the bucket.  Great mom too. Beautiful kids.  I am actually pretty fond of my Elci doe.


how long does she produce?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 13, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> I have a 3/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian doe who will give a gallon a day if I seperate her from her triplets for at least 6 hrs.  She isn't pretty, and her udder looks like everything you would want to avoid when picking  out a milking goat, (other than she is 2 teated) but by golly, she puts it in the bucket.  Great mom too. Beautiful kids.  I am actually pretty fond of my Elci doe.


I have two purebred Toggenburg does here that have no real teats to speak of, as the udder profiles down like a bullet. But they produce like crazy and have great milking longevity.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 13, 2011)

Last year she milked 9 months. This year is is nursing triplets.  I separate her for 4-6 hours and milk her, at which time I get 3 quarts to a gallon depending on the day.  The kids nurse her the rest of the time--so who knows how much she actually gives. I only know how much she gives ME.  She is a very hard-working girl! She holds her own condition very well, and her kids look great. I feed her well, but she works hard for me.  I figure she earns it.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> Last year she milked 9 months. This year is is nursing triplets.  I separate her for 4-6 hours and milk her, at which time I get 3 quarts to a gallon depending on the day.  The kids nurse her the rest of the time--so who knows how much she actually gives. I only know how much she gives ME.  She is a very hard-working girl! She holds her own condition very well, and her kids look great. I feed her well, but she works hard for me.  I figure she earns it.


----------



## arabianequine (Aug 15, 2011)

I did not think boer goat milk would be good for people to drink. Someone was out here and told me why not milk is milk. I have a togg and was gonna get milk from her for drinking. What do you think about the boer goat milk if any of you drink it?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> I did not think boer goat milk would be good for people to drink. Someone was out here and told me why not milk is milk. I have a togg and was gonna get milk from her for drinking. What do you think about the boer goat milk if any of you drink it?


I have a question. i heard somewhere that toggenburg milk taste's kind of strong and a little bitter is that true?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 15, 2011)

I personally only like Nubian and Boer milk (Nubs and Boers are genetically similar and have higher butterfat milk than swiss breeds).

The Togg's milk tastes funky to me.  DH says he can't taste a difference, but I can.  It tastes 'goaty'.  Same milking utensils / cleanliness / handling practices used, so I doubt it's a sanitation issue.  Maybe if Toggs were what I'd started with I wouldn't notice.  But I do.

I always use the Boer and Nubian milk for ice cream and fudge, save the Togg milk to feed to the kids.  They don't seem to mind that goaty flavor.


----------



## arabianequine (Aug 15, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> arabianequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any idea, this will be my first time breeding this fall/winter.....if true I won't be keeping her long lol. I have taste issues, if something tastes weird I'd be the first to say so 

ETA: What about saanen milk?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I personally only like Nubian and Boer milk (Nubs and Boers are genetically similar and have higher butterfat milk than swiss breeds).
> 
> The Togg's milk tastes funky to me.  DH says he can't taste a difference, but I can.  It tastes 'goaty'.  Same milking utensils / cleanliness / handling practices used, so I doubt it's a sanitation issue.  Maybe if Toggs were what I'd started with I wouldn't notice.  But I do.
> 
> I always use the Boer and Nubian milk for ice cream and fudge, save the Togg milk to feed to the kids.  They don't seem to mind that goaty flavor.


haha the goat kids or your kids? i was just wondering because i only heard it in one place.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had it but i know it has a lower butterfat content. i think it would probably taiste more like 2% than whole milk. saanens produce the most milk some of them even get as high as 2 gallons a day!


----------



## mydakota (Aug 16, 2011)

I currently have 4 does in milk.  2 Saanens and 2 Boers. They all give delicious milk.  There is nothing at all wrong with Boer milk.  The saanens give more milk and have longer lactations, but the Boer milk tastes just fine.


----------

